# Two teats per side...



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We bought this doeling a while ago when we first getting into Nigerians and Pygmies. We bought her knowing she had two teats on each side, and it didn't really matter to us because we loved her from the moment we saw her.

We know they wont be any problem for nursing or milking if nescessary, but how likely is it that she will pass that on to her offspring, even if the buck has a good history of clean teats?

Shes not registered, so we don't plan on showing her or anything. Just a good momma in the future is what we want, and no throw backs. 


Thank you!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Multiple teats is REALLY hard to breed out. Basically you will have 50% chance that the offspring will have them... and the big bummer I've noticed is that the 2 teated offspring of a multi teated doe... will usually throw 50% multi teated offspring. Thats why most breeders (except for Boer goat breeders) sell multi teated does as pet only... not to be bred. Trust me multi teats are frusterating.  However... since you are just breeding for pets.... I don't think it will be much of an issue for you since multi teats does not cause health issues.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Even if her kids don't have them they WILL throw them...I have a doe that has 2 teats, her dam had 3, my doe has had 2 sets of twins and one kid from each had had 3 teats.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh man. that really sucks.  We do sell for pets, but we do have a few good milkers here, and then a few doelings that were from heavy milking lines, that we are really looking forward to seeing as FF's.

We are mainly a "novelty" here, but do like to sell as breeding stock. I'll talk to my mom about it. Might just have to find her a pet home.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, it's usually good to sell those kind of goats without papers and as pets only. To better the breed (even if she's not registered) and keep going in a positive direction it is best to not breed goats with conformation flaws like that...especially when they are a milking breed. Nigerian, correct? or a mix?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She is a Nigerian/Pygmy. Her mom was pygmy, dad was Nigerian. So she wasn't registered in the beginning. 
It'll be sad to see her go, because we invested a lot of time into her. We had to graft her onto another doe. Argh.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I just picked up a nice moonspotted Nigerian Dwarf buck only to find that he had 4 teats. So I brought him right back to the breeder & got my $$ back. She offered a different buck to me but he had the same sire as the "defective" buck & I know that breeder got quite a few teat issues this year so I refused him also. I've never had any issues or disqualifications pop up & I don't want to even take a chance that it will start popping up. 
I think you are doing the responsible thing by deciding not to breed her.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, I've never understood why anyone would keep a buck intact out of a multi teated parent... it really makes no sense. Last year I traded one of my does ( she is multi teated... not out of my breeding) I bred her to a clean teated at least 4 generations back buck but planned on castrating the boys... well the breeder I sold her to (bred) sold one of her bucklings INTACT to a breeder in Idaho.... to top it off... since I did the breeding he has MY herdname on him. He will produce SOOOOO many multi teated offspring. I was P**%&^ when I found out she hadn't castrated that buckling and sold him off to some unsuspecting buyer who is just getting into showing and breeding. Having a buck with multi teated parents pretty much means your whole line will be multi teated in a rather short period of time.... a doe is just a small percentage.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Man that sucks Myfainters! Sounds like she was out for the $$ instead of being responsible.

I will talk with my mom when she gets home from work. If we don't sell her, we will probably just wether the buck kids and sell the doelings as pets also.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Man that sucks Myfainters! Sounds like she was out for the $$ instead of being responsible.
> 
> I will talk with my mom when she gets home from work. If we don't sell her, we will probably just wether the buck kids and sell the doelings as pets also.


yep... thats what I would do.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you don't sell her, she's still milkable and her kids would be pet quality..there are no bucklings born here that aren't wethered before they leave and doelings are pets as well.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats true.

This is her. Besides the teats, do you think she'd be worth keeping til adult, and producing babies?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It truly depends on how attached you are to her, she is a pretty girl.
When it comes to my goats, they are pets first IF I had to choose between breeding or not...but I milk each doe that freshens, sell the kids and I've saved enough $ in the last few years by not buying milk, butter, cheeses, soap etc as well as kids that they have paid for themselves in feed and housing costs.
If you feel she is worthy enough to basically cover her basic management costs by providing pet quality kids and she fits into what you are aiming for as far as breeding, hold onto her...if you arent sure then it would likely be best to let her go.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

We have a pygmy/Nigerian cross doe names metis who also has four teats! Weird....

I'm just getting into "good" breeding. Essentially we are going to have two breeding lines. Our "fancy" NG goats, and our mutts for milk and brush control goats. I say if you are attached to her, and she has a sweet personality which will hopefully brush off on her kids, to keep her and just be upfront with anyone who buys a baby as a pet or a milker.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It truly depends on how attached you are to her, she is a pretty girl.
> When it comes to my goats, they are pets first IF I had to choose between breeding or not...but I milk each doe that freshens, sell the kids and I've saved enough $ in the last few years by not buying milk, butter, cheeses, soap etc as well as kids that they have paid for themselves in feed and housing costs.
> If you feel she is worthy enough to basically cover her basic management costs by providing pet quality kids and she fits into what you are aiming for as far as breeding, hold onto her...if you arent sure then it would likely be best to let her go.


 I totally agree...... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a doe that kidded several times, and her kids have kidded several times (I have tow of her kids). Mom has a spur teat, non of her babies ever have or their babies.

I also have a doe that has NO history of it either, and this year she had twins, one with a spur teat. Never before has she had it or thrown it. :shrug:


----------

